# Tell me what 12wt setup to get



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Take a look at the Axiom II for a few dollars more. It's by far their best rod they produced.

For the reel, I'd look at 3-Tand if that is within your price range.

Don't get cheap on the fly line tho. It can either make or break you! Cortland Liquid Crystal Tarpon Taper, Royal Wulff Bermuda Triangle Taper, Scientific Angler Mastery Tarpon.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Sent you a message.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm enjoying my new TFO Axiom II. The Mangrove wasn't for me.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

I’m in the process of ordering a new 12wt setup and I’ve settled on Nautilus CCF-X2 Silver King paired with a Hardy Zephrus SWS and finished off with Wulff BTT


----------



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

I bought a Tibor reel and a Sage rod used a couple of weeks ago. Seems like used Tarpon gear comes up regularly on the fs board here in terms of being pocket friendly. My research also pointed me at the Terry Hayden TFO reels on eBay for about a buck fifty as good reels with a big cork drag.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

What do you’ll think about the Behemoth? Seems great for the price. 30lbs of drag. I’m thinking of getting that and line first then bringing it to black fly to test rods.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

IMO can't beat the behemoth for the price! I agree with Backwater on the TFO axiomII. I was just on a little bonefishing trip and a friend had an axiom II, I was thoroughly impressed with it!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I agree with Fishhoot. For the money, it's bulletproof! Or like some of the others, get a good used reel and save some money.

Look, I'm a big fan of Tibors and was an advocate when Ted 1st launched it and everyone was skeptical. Same thing with the Nautilus and prior, Old Florida, along with many others. Those reels are now proven. I'm ok with that and we caught plenty of fish with those, Islanders, billy pates and Abels. For me tho, today, I like being the guy who "proves" the new stuff out there, the field tester, the forefront guy, the explorer and the guy who test the thresh holds. If I loose a few fish in the process, who cares, I've caught plenty to last me a life time. I totally understand those guys who want a fine machine that will never fail them, and for that, willing to pay the price for them. I totally get it. But as an advocate for the sport of fly fishing in saltwater (that's why I post so much here), I always look for ways where others can enter this sport on ANY budget. Because in the greater scheme of things, with all that is involved and everything that has got to be purchased to make that happen for them, not everyone has the means to do that, still working, supporting a family and other bills and such. So there is no reason why someone can't access the sport of inshore saltwater fly fishing on a budget and be successful at it. Even Lefty Krey himself has mentioned that the fly fishing industry has priced itself out the majority of potential saltwater fly fishermen that are considering entering the sport and sticking with it, in an affordible price range that allows them to do so. So my hat is off to those companies like TFO, Redington and others, that curtail their equipment and pricing to allow it to be affordable to most people.

It's funny but when I land a fish on a fly near another fly fisherman or regular fisherman, they are not so concerned about what equipment I used but rather impressed that I caught it on fly.

Same thing with my spinning equipment. I've practically used them all, tho spin fishing is not real high up on my priorities. But I like nice functionality but reasonably priced equipment. And I periodically upgrade. So I use the new Okuma Epixors (the new 2017/2018 models) and Calico Jacks/Red bones with good braids like Invisibraid or Ardent Gliss and have literally no problems with them. Light weight, nice silky smooth drags, reliable, very salt resistant. I promise you, I'll catch just as many snook as the guy next to me with his $500 spinning outfits (maybe more ).

With all that said, Go for it and go get you a few good ones on! 

Ted Haas
(encouraging everyone that they too can be successful in saltwater fly fishing)!


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Backwater said:


> I agree with Fishhoot. For the money, it's bulletproof! Or like some of the others, get a good used reel and save some money.
> 
> Look, I'm a big fan of Tibors and was an advocate when Ted 1st launched it and everyone was skeptical. Same thing with the Nautilus and prior, Old Florida, along with many others. Those reels are now proven. I'm ok with that and we caught plenty of fish with those, Islanders, billy pates and Abels. For me tho, today, I like being the guy who "proves" the new stuff out there, the field tester, the forefront guy, the explorer and the guy who test the thresh holds. If I loose a few fish in the process, who cares, I've caught plenty to last me a life time. I totally understand those guys who want a fine machine that will never fail them, and for that, willing to pay the price for them. I totally get it. But as an advocate for the sport of fly fishing in saltwater (that's why I post so much here), I always look for ways where others can enter this sport on ANY budget. Because in the greater scheme of things, with all that is involved and everything that has got to be purchased to make that happen for them, not everyone has the means to do that, still working, supporting a family and other bills and such. So there is no reason why someone can't access the sport of inshore saltwater fly fishing on a budget and be successful at it. Even Lefty Krey himself has mentioned that the fly fishing industry has priced itself out the majority of potential saltwater fly fishermen that are considering entering the sport and sticking with it, in an affordible price range that allows them to do so. So my hat is off to those companies like TFO, Redington and others, that curtail their equipment and pricing to allow it to be affordable to most people.
> 
> ...


I just ordered it . Now I have to get some line so I can test some rods out. Any recommendations on that?

Funny thing is I caught all my first fish on fly on a 5 weight bass pro combo I got for $50/60. That includes tarpon up to 12lbs, snook up to 8lbs, jack, bass, peacock bass, and BIG ladyfish. I still own that same combo and line to this day after almost 20 years. I actually let my buddy borrow it and he caught his first fish on fly(speckled trout) on it about a year ago. I also learned to tie flies on a bass pro bass fly tying kit $50 that just broke after 15 years, now have rensetti . I think there is definitely entry points but a lot of people are discouraged by people who say “You can’t use that/that’s not fly fishing/you have to spend this much”.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Back in the mid 90's, I had a $220 G.Loomis 8wt GL3 and a couple of $200 reels that I may have caught 1000 fish on. Many guys would stick their noses high up in the air (many Boca Grande snobs), but they weren't catchin a fraction of the fish that I was. I sold that rod with a tear in my eye thinkin about all the snook I spanked with her.  

So what does that tell you?


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Agreed -- I intentionally avoided fly fishing for a long time because of the stigma that it was so expensive. Once these entry-level rods and reels started showing up and I realized I could put together a decent saltwater combo, ready to fish for <$300, I hopped aboard the train. Now I wish I had done it years ago!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Finding a line before a rod is like like buying tires before you bought the car, just saying.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

texasag07 said:


> Finding a line before a rod is like like buying tires before you bought the car, just saying.


Really the only advantage is that it's a lot easier to test different rods before you buy than it is to test different lines. I can bring a spooled reel into any fly shop and cast several rods, but I can't bring a rod in and cast several different lines.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

bryson said:


> Really the only advantage is that it's a lot easier to test different rods before you buy than it is to test different lines. I can bring a spooled reel into any fly shop and cast several rods, but I can't bring a rod in and cast several different lines.


Yeah, that's my main issue. The guys at Blackfly have been very helpful. They told me that they can get me a 12wt reel with line to test out the rods first. But they don't have the Axiom.

What are the thoughts on the Scott Tidal compared to the TFO Axiom?I might be able to get a deal on one.


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Back in the mid 90's, I had a $220 G.Loomis 8wt GL3 and a couple of $200 ....


I really like my old GL3 and still do! Though I replaced the old SA System 2 reel with an Islander some years ago.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I got my reel today, fingers crossed drag doesn’t blow up. Now just have to get rod, line and tie some flies.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

RaspberryPatch said:


> I really like my old GL3 and still do! Though I replaced the old SA System 2 reel with an Islander some years ago.


Yeah a buddy had that ole SA System 2 reel in a 9wt and it got quite a bit of corrosion on it. Wasn't bad at that moment for catching some good fish. Hard to beat the shelf life of an Islander. I loved those reels.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Str8-Six said:


> View attachment 26123
> 
> I got my reel today, fingers crossed drag doesn’t blow up. Now just have to get rod, line and tie some flies.


Currently @ $125!!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/G-Loomis-G...131496?hash=item25f26eb4e8:g:t0wAAOSwAtlau8d7

Report back on how that Behemoth does if you get to test the drag. Interested to hear how the bigger ones perform. I have a buddy that has several of the smaller ones and loves them.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> Currently @ $125!!
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/G-Loomis-G...131496?hash=item25f26eb4e8:g:t0wAAOSwAtlau8d7
> 
> Report back on how that Behemoth does if you get to test the drag. Interested to hear how the bigger ones perform. I have a buddy that has several of the smaller ones and loves them.


Yes sir. From what I’ve felt the drag is hefty at 30lbs. Don’t plan on using near that much. Thanks for the link to Loomis. I have to check that one out.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Str8-Six said:


> Yes sir. From what I’ve felt the drag is hefty at 30lbs. Don’t plan on using near that much. Thanks for the link to Loomis. I have to check that one out.


10-4 it may get stupid but it's def worth watching. Good luck!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Str8-Six said:


> View attachment 26123
> 
> I got my reel today, fingers crossed drag doesn’t blow up. Now just have to get rod, line and tie some flies.


The drag won’t blow. I have beat the hell out of the 6 and 8wt behemouth. My 6wt has handled 30-50 bonito upwards of 8lbs plus a buck of redfish without a issue. Prolly the best drag for the money. Just wash it off after every trip and you will be good.


----------

